# correcting soft stools with diet



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I've been researching the premium dry foods available to me close by. I bought a small bag of "Chicken Soup....." and small bag of "Pro Pac" couple of days ago. A brand that I'm going to try and feel pretty hopeful about is "Blue" which PetsMart is supposed to carry. That seems to be about the only brand they carry that comes in good in the ratings. I got the other two brands at a local feed store. I've been mixing about half a container of Cesar food pack in with the dry for Ricky. (may have to stop doing this) I also have mixed in chicken breast or turkey breast bites. His stool is always too loose, so something diet wise is just not working. I've only had Ricky about 4 weeks. He's a rescue, about 9 months old. Bless his little bunky though, he's more like a 6 week old puppy. We're having to start from scratch with house-breaking and everything. He seems to be healthy though, and checked out well at the vets when we had him neutered and a baby tooth pulled, plus dental cleaning. He's a sweetheart, and my 3rd Maltese rescue. Much of what I've said is for another post. For now, would like help with his diet that would be most helpful in getting his stool firmed up. Thanks!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I've been researching the premium dry foods available to me close by. I bought a small bag of "Chicken Soup....." and small bag of "Pro Pac" couple of days ago. A brand that I'm going to try and feel pretty hopeful about is "Blue" which PetsMart is supposed to carry. That seems to be about the only brand they carry that comes in good in the ratings. I got the other two brands at a local feed store. I've been mixing about half a container of Cesar food pack in with the dry for Ricky. (may have to stop doing this) I also have mixed in chicken breast or turkey breast bites. His stool is always too loose, so something diet wise is just not working. I've only had Ricky about 4 weeks. He's a rescue, about 9 months old. Bless his little bunky though, he's more like a 6 week old puppy. We're having to start from scratch with house-breaking and everything. He seems to be healthy though, and checked out well at the vets when we had him neutered and a baby tooth pulled, plus dental cleaning. He's a sweetheart, and my 3rd Maltese rescue. Much of what I've said is for another post. For now, would like help with his diet that would be most helpful in getting his stool firmed up. Thanks![/B]


I'm confused--so are you using the Chicken Soup or Pro Pac? I wouldn't consider any other foods yet. You're going to have to do an elimination diet with what he's already on--he should only be on ONE food at a time until you find out what's causing it. Ceasar is junk and I'd stop the fresh chicken for now, too. Basically ONE food at a time, for a number of days, and observe how his poops are.

Ollie was on Chicken Soup and another premium food (can't remember the name) when he came home from the breeder. His stools were somewhat loose. When I had him on Chicken Soup only, his stools were definitely loose. I switched him to a duck and Potato formula (natural balance) and he's been totally fine ever since. The few times I've tried to get him off using a different brand, he gets loose stools again. Also come to find out his stomach is very intolerant of chicken--kibble, canned, treats, fresh--ALL chicken. The vet believes he may have a touch of IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) but because he's doing very well on the duck and potato, he doesn't need any medication.

Good luck with the elimination diet!


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I should add, what he was on for this short time I've had him was "Good Life Recipe" and Cesar. I was ready to eliminate the Good Life and have replaced with the Chicken Soup--still with the small amount of Cesar mixed in for evening meal and a few bites of chicken breast or turkey breast. The only thing I've changed at this point is replacing the Good Life with the Chicken Soup--for two days now, and things have Definitely NOT improved, but are rather a little worse. (This after only two days.) I won't be lingering at this place where stools are getting even looser without changing something else though. I guess I'll eliminate the Cesar and cooked poultry breast beginning this evening.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Apologize for the multiple posts, but just noticed this--you say he reacts to kibble, so are you feeding wet food? I was under the impression that dry food would be much better for loose stools, but perhaps the dry could be irritating?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Apologize for the multiple posts, but just noticed this--you say he reacts to kibble, so are you feeding wet food? I was under the impression that dry food would be much better for loose stools, but perhaps the dry could be irritating?[/B]


lol, you have me confused again--I don't recall saying Ollie reacted to kibble--I said he was intolerant to chicken. Chicken Soup kibble contains chicken, so it's one of the things that he cannot tolerate. Kibble is the main source of Ollie's diet--duck and potato kibble by Natural Balance.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Ollie is a real cutie pie looks like. I prefer that sort of puppy cut for the face--just my personal preference. It gives a perpetual youthful, mischevious, wild and joyful sort of look. Thanks for your comments and sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I tried the dry food only on Ricky this evening, and he would not eat a bite.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I tried the dry food only on Ricky this evening, and he would not eat a bite.[/B]


Yeah, they can be tricky buggers. If you've been mixing it with Ceasar, that's probably why. Ceasar is not good for them--the ingredient list isn't good. My vet actually told me that a friend of hers found a whole chicken foot in a can of Ceasar :new_shocked: I'm not sure what to tell you--if he's hungry enough, he'll eat eventually. I'd just leave it available to him 24/7 and give it more time. I don't know any other malts here who have a problem with chicken, but Ollie definitely does. Your pup may not BUT I can't see how else you'll find out unless you just give him one food at a time to see how he reacts. So that includes not putting any chicken breast mixed with the kibble, either.

All I can say is that once you find a kibble that is working for him, stay with it. Don't switch around--it's not good for their tummies. Keeping it as simple and wholesome as possible is the best way.

I free feed Ollie. In the morning he gets about 1/2 cup of dry kibble and on top I put about 1/3 cup of canned food--I plop it right on top--I don't mix it in. He eats the canned right away and for the rest of the day he grazes on the kibble. By the end of the day the bowl is empty and sometimes I give him a tiny bit more kibble. He doesn't overeat and his pee/poop schedule is very predictable.

I hope he'll eat his kibble soon for you!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

If it is an 'allergic' reaction you need to try a food that has never been introduced before and stick to only that to see if it makes a difference then introduce anything else one thing at a time to monitor the 'triggers'
If not actual allergy then sometimes it is just a matter of adding a bit of fiber to the diet... like a bit of canned pumpkin ( reg not pie filling )
I really don't think it matters if canned or dry..it is the actual ingredients that matters.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks again Camfan and also IamMomtoMissy. I have tried the spoonfull of solid pack, canned pumpkin, and it has helped some in the past, but I don't figure I should give it to him every day every meal--but need to find out what food is disagreeing and find a food that does work. 

I know that Science Diet is a very low rated food on most all of the ratings; however, my brother, who had a similar situation with their new Shih Tzu pup (constantly too soft stools), stopped mixing wet and dry and went totally to dry Science Hill, and Ozzie now has firm stool and seems to be doing well. So I know an answer is possible. I didn't try Science Diet though because I know it does have very poor rating. Ricky will eat dry in the mornings, with no problem, but he expects something more for his evening meal. I feel kind of like I'm punishing him, but we've got to find an answer...soon. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would most certainly stop the Ceasar, it's very low rated commercial food, full of irritants I feel that would cause a loose tummy.
We had a problem for a long time with Koko and IBS, we were recommended Hills Science diet and I refused to give it to him, I don't like their food at all. The food we were given to try was yellow with corn and I threw it in the trash.
I put Koko on Canidae lamb and rice canned which he had morning and night with free feeding the same brand kibble during the day. I am happy to say Koko has not had a problem now for months, he can now eat chicken strips that I make for treats, before he couldn't eat chicken at all without a reaction. 
I have now switched him to Canidae All Life Stages canned lamb, chicken and herring with the same kibble and he is doing fantastic. He has one bowel movement per day and it is of great consistancy, firm not loose. This is great progress for Koko, we have not had to medicate him now for IBS for months. Our vet seems to think his is stress related due to his hyper personality, but food can irritate him too. I feel and the vet agrees that using natural foods that are additive free are the way to go for irritable tummies  
I guess what I am trying to say is you need to find a good quality, grain free natural food that doesn't contain preservatives and additives that can irritate your pup's tummy. Keep him on it if it agrees with him and if you feel the need to switch do it very slowly over a period of time by adding a little each day to his meal until you have replaced his other food and watch for any unwanted reaction.
I wish you all the best in finding a suitable diet for your little boy, I know how frustrating it can be when they have bad reactions and trying to find something that they will accept and do well on.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

It sounds like you beat the problem and that is very encouraging to hear, Scoobydoo! The Canidae sounded like an excellent choice from the reading I've done. I'm really glad it's working for you. Ricky is also a hyper little boy, though that is improving some as he realizes he is in a loving, forever home. :wub: I want to do the right things for him, and I'm patient and persistent. My love for him will be there.


----------

